# scope rings



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

Leupould low 1 in quick release.....30 dollars.


----------



## 1obxnut (Mar 26, 2002)

Question: is it the QR or QRW's


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

Qr


----------



## tady (Oct 6, 2021)

The .300 Win Mag, also known as the .300 Winchester Magnum, refers to a famous caliber cartridge. It is more popular among target shooters who are interested in big game hunting. However, pairing it with the best scope for a .300 Win Mag is essential in hunting animals, like deer, successfully. This combination also works as one of the best weapons for elk hunting, or for any other animal.More info to visit this site.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

tady said:


> The .300 Win Mag, also known as the .300 Winchester Magnum, refers to a famous caliber cartridge. It is more popular among target shooters who are interested in big game hunting. However, pairing it with the best scope for a .300 Win Mag is essential in hunting animals, like deer, successfully. This combination also works as one of the best weapons for elk hunting, or for any other animal.More info to visit this site.


Actually more elk have been killed with a .270 than any other caliber.. I've killed my share of them..although not with a 270 myself.... (Muzzle Loader and a 308 mountain style rifle) elk are easier to kill than a whitetail.....Secondly more whitetails have been taken with 30-30 winchester than any other caliber. 300 WinMag famous?? No Not really and not really essential for hunting big Game in North America with the exception of Grizzly bears which are protected.

All my Sporting Rifles have premium quality optics.. Zeiss, Swarovrski, Schmdit Bender and 30mm tubes....


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

This thread is a dead Surf Rat Thread. For some reason the Bots resurrect old posts and bring them back to life.

But since Tuna made a few points, I thought I would counter with my experience.....

More Elk have been killed with sticks with obsidian points than any rifle caliber.

Elk weigh up to 1000 pounds depending on the subspecies. Average 800 pound Bull Elk is more difficult to kill than a 100 pound Piedmont Whitetail.

If you check with the Western fellas who hunt them every year for their entire lifetimes you will find that sometimes elk decide not to die right away and you have to track them over the mountain where your bullet hit them into the next drainage.

300 Win Mag in a Model 70 I owned would hurt me a bit when I fired it. I bought the reduced loads from Remington, they were more pleasant.

I had a 300 Ultra Mag, it was dangerous on both ends of the muzzle, it was quite a shock actually the first time I touched one off wearing a t-shirt instead of a shooting coat.

I owned a bunch of .270's over the years and look forward to my next one.

I have some Aluminum sticks in my Garage with Ace Broadhead tips that will also do the job, if the Elk is willing to stand still in front of me Broadside at 20 paces....


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Garboman said:


> Elk weigh up to 1000 pounds depending on the subspecies. Average 800 pound Bull Elk is more difficult to kill than a 100 pound Piedmont Whitetail.


Nope Sorry.. Ive killed quite a few..... From 225 yards away to ten yards, to date is nine.... Last three were with a muzzleloader and were bugling and chasing cows......The most memorable was in Chama NM and my guide Esteven half Indian and Mexican.... We eased into this small meadow on our stomachs and this pretty respectable 5x6 was chasing about three cows... He was beside me to my right and whispered "Choot Him Choot Him, He's a Big SUNOMOBICH! and I did... .... much easier to bring down than as Eastern or Piedmont NC Whitetail and i've killed hundreds of them...


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Did you fail physics in school?


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Garboman said:


> Did you fail physics in school?


Took Chemistry instead... How many elk you killed?


----------



## Drum Junkie (Aug 10, 2020)

Pics or it didn’t happen 🤔


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Drum Junkie said:


> Pics or it didn’t happen 🤔


Man I don't know you from 💩 
However there are a couple on my facebook page.. I am pretty easy to find Im one of four or five admins on Hatteras Island Surf Fishing. None on this laptop or my electronic devices.. and I am not searching for thumbdrive either


----------

